# County Range ( Surrey ) Hot water erractic pressure



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi
Following our first trip out , lots of small problems sorted out including the front number plate dropping off on the drive at home. ( You cannot fit sticky strips on top of old ones). Main problem left to sort HOT WATER PROBLEMS, what is wrong? it would be easier to state what is right? answer nothing.
You turn the hot tap on out comes nothing the pump bangs vibrates, then a strong splurge and the water comes out in fits and starts, you shut the tap off, and the pump keeps running, turn the tap off and the pump stops, then out of the blue with the tap off the pump starts and keeps running, turn the tap on and off the pump stops. In the middle of the night the pump starts to run. As I said it would be easier to say what is right.
No leaks visible, have tried small adjustments of the screw on the pump, but to no avail have returned adjustment back as it was.
Have looked at other threads seems a bit of a common problem, so have ordered a Fiamma A20 accumulator, to fit into the system ( as a point of interest Shurflo Pumps show one in their plumbing diagram as an optional extra)The Shurflo Accumulator being twice the price of the Fiamma one.
Can Simon or someone confirm that this should be fitted on the feed pipe from the pump to the water heater, in the case of the Surrey the drain Tap under the bunk, fitting the Accumulator into the 12mm blue pipe under the bunk between the drain tap return to the Water heater.
As a matter if interest bumped into a couple locally just purchased a 2009 Devon from the same dealer as myself guess what they were at MudiBond Mercedes Dealer getting a rear number plate made, yes you have guessed it dropped off, not so lucky as me they lost theirs. In their case the incorrect type of sticky pads were used you must use exterior grade. sorry to be a bit of a no it all I have just retired from the motor trade after 35 years and sold hundreds of cars all with new plates fitted guess what not one dropped off. The Devon couple were also very annoyed AND guess what with exactly the same HOT WATER PROBLEMS.
I think this may suggest that an Accumulator should be fitted as standard, if indeed this is the answer to correct the problem.
Perhaps Simon would like to comment. I appreciate the dealer or the service department at the factory would sort the problem but it is a 186 mile round trip to the dealer, plus the time involved. Should the Accumulator not cure the problem I will have to return it to the service department, it cannot be used as it is.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Dellboy

The acumalator should be installed on the outlet side of the pump and the feed taken off the outlet side of the acumalator.

Regards

Peter


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Delboy- was that a MHF v OAL jobby then?

Looks like MHF had it by a short head! :wink: :lol:


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi delboy, Hope I am not teaching how to suck eggs but that sounds to me more like you havent primed the system up fully & there is still air in the boiler. I have worked on Autosleepers for many years & have NEVER known one to need a surge damper, Steve


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

sergeant said:


> Hi delboy, Hope I am not teaching how to suck eggs but that sounds to me more like you havent primed the system up fully & there is still air in the boiler. I have worked on Autosleepers for many years & have NEVER known one to need a surge damper, Steve


... and if you HAVE purged the system (of air) and you STILL have the problem, you're drawing air into the system somewhere - could be simple like a clip that needs tightening or a loose joint ON THE SUCTION SIDE (i.e. between the pump and the tank) that is sucking air - or something more serious such as a cracked (frost damaged) joint or water filter case letting air in.
I don't think you need an accumulator (proper name for a surge damper, sometimes also known as an 'air spring' because of the way it works) and it wouldn't solve this problem anyway.


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi 
Just an update

Fitted Fiamma A20 Accumulator today very easy, unit fully tested problem solved, thanks for all help.

Delboy


----------

